# Looking for privacy?beautiful ,privacy awaits you..look!



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

14.336 ACS ,VIEWS ARE FOR EVER..
28,000.CASH
HAS ELECTRIC,PHONE,MAIL AVAIL 
CULVERT
GRAVEL DRIVE
PAVED COUNTY RDS
2 SIDES /CORNER LOT
SURVEYED
6 MILES TO NORFORK LAKE
11 TO MOUNTAIN HOME

NO CLOSE NEIHBORS
BUILD AS YOU WISH
NO RESTRICTIONS ON BUILDINGS
MOBILES ,TRAILERS,CABINS,TENTS,LOL:indif:
MUST SEE TO APPRECIATE 936-225-2158 NO EMAILS 
I DONT GET ON MUCH AT ALL:teehee:


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Where is it located?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

North central arkansas would be my guess. I have a piece of property in that general vicinity.


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> North central arkansas would be my guess. I have a piece of property in that general vicinity.


:cute::hijacked:
explain your statement farm girl


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> North central arkansas would be my guess. I have a piece of property in that general vicinity.





RW kansas hogs said:


> Where is it located?


mountain home/norfork lake area ,6 miles to lake hi and dri ,and very privateeep:


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

offgrid12 said:


> mountain home/norfork lake area [clarkridge] ,6 miles to lake hi and dri ,and very privateeep:


i sold the 13 acs next to it ,great nieghbors great area,leave your door unlocked!:tmi:
must see ,very peaceful private call for more info and pics 936-225-2158

:blossom::cowboy:


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

offgrid12 said:


> i sold the 13 acs next to it ,great nieghbors great area,leave your door unlocked!:tmi:
> must see ,very peaceful private call for more info and pics 936-225-2158
> 
> :blossom::cowboy:




























:runforhills:


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

offgrid12 said:


> i sold the 13 acs next to it ,great nieghbors great area,leave your door unlocked!:tmi:
> must see ,very peaceful private call for more info and pics 936-225-2158
> 
> :blossom::cowboy:





offgrid12 said:


> :runforhills:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

offgrid12 said:


> :cute::hijacked:
> explain your statement farm girl


what do you mean explain my statement? I have a property in the vicinity of mountain home arkansas. its a very hilly, wooded area, with no close neighbors and no restrictions, and you didn't specify location, SO unless you are referring to mountain home in another state, I would suspect north central arkansas. I was answering kansas hogs question, since you did not.


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> what do you mean explain my statement? I have a property in the vicinity of mountain home arkansas. its a very hilly, wooded area, with no close neighbors and no restrictions, and you didn't specify location, SO unless you are referring to mountain home in another state, I would suspect north central arkansas. I was answering kansas hogs question, since you did not.


DONT GET UPSET
im refering to the goverment taketh away 
???:ashamed:


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> what do you mean explain my statement? I have a property in the vicinity of mountain home arkansas. its a very hilly, wooded area, with no close neighbors and no restrictions, and you didn't specify location, SO unless you are referring to mountain home in another state, I would suspect north central arkansas. I was answering kansas hogs question, since you did not.





offgrid12 said:


> DONT GET UPSET
> im refering to the goverment taketh away
> ???:ashamed:


i didnt answer cause i dont get online much ,no need to be offended 
sshhhhss so much drama:thumb::thumb:
my property has a lot of flat land on it too ,more than most:smack
so sorry i got you upset..just wondered what your goverment taketh waay was about:croc:


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

offgrid12 said:


> i sold the 13 acs next to it ,great nieghbors great area,leave your door unlocked!:tmi:
> must see ,very peaceful private call for more info and pics 936-225-2158
> 
> :blossom::cowboy:


SEE PICS BELOW ,BETTER IN REAL LIFE 
AS I SAID IN ORIGINAL POST 11 MILES TO MOUNTAIN HOME AR,6 TO NORFORK LAKE
SPECIFICALLY CLARKRIDGE ARKANSAS:thumb:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

see, I was right. NorthCentral arkansas

the govt giveth, the govt taketh away refers to the fact that so many people think the govt will give them anything they need (because right now that is what is happening), so much so that they can no longer care for themselves. what the masses fail to realize is that the govt can also take away everything at the drop of a hat. bad things are happening all over. thats what SHTF is all about. pretty soon, there will be no more handouts and the govt will have the people right where they want them. The govt will be in total control, kind of like prison. sheep led to the slaughter.

Nothing is free, and sooner or later the piper comes a callin'. the people of this country have 'taken' themselves into indentured servitude. pretty soon, the govt will takes the handouts away and plunge this country into the dark ages. you better be ready. sure you want to sell that nice place to hide now?


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> see, I was right. NorthCentral arkansas
> 
> the govt giveth, the govt taketh away refers to the fact that so many people think the govt will give them anything they need (because right now that is what is happening), so much so that they can no longer care for themselves. what the masses fail to realize is that the govt can also take away everything at the drop of a hat. bad things are happening all over. thats what SHTF is all about. pretty soon, there will be no more handouts and the govt will have the people right where they want them. The govt will be in total control, kind of like prison. sheep led to the slaughter.
> 
> Nothing is free, and sooner or later the piper comes a callin'. the people of this country have 'taken' themselves into indentured servitude. pretty soon, the govt will takes the handouts away and plunge this country into the dark ages. you better be ready. sure you want to sell that nice place to hide now?


oh ok ,
well yes i want to sell it was an investment for me,helped someone out to save their house,
yes lots of stuff on market now,
this is very private views are just awsome:thumb:


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

offgrid12 said:


> 14.336 ACS ,VIEWS ARE FOR EVER..
> 28,000.CASH
> HAS ELECTRIC,PHONE,MAIL AVAIL
> CULVERT
> ...



beautiful


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

reduced from 28k to 22,700 k
valued at 36,000 market value give me a call 936-225-2158
best land for b.o.l in mountain home ar 
top ten recommended place for bug out location! and living:run:


----------

